# 3 new tombstones for 2011-brewster yard haunt



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All,
I've been cooking up a few new stones this year and I thought I would share. I got a great donation of props this year from a friend of a friend, which included a few store-bought stones. There was a great 4 foot cross that I combined with an Omaha Steaks cooler to create "Rusty Cross"









A broken spider skeleton, length of pvc pipe, foam cooler, scrap foam and hot glue were used to make "D. Kayed"









and finally, "Ms. Mary Blake", made from a sheet of 2" foam and half of a skull...








ENJOY!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Rusty Cross is exceptional. Really nice finish on these.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As always, funny and exceptionally detailed! Love Rusty as well. D. Kayed is awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, the tombstones are beautiful.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are great looking stones, and huge. People will be sure and notice them.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome stones, very nice detail on all of them


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love em.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!! and very unique.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Totally Cool work, Nicepaint Job. I like the rusty color scheme.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very unique. I really like the rusty cross. I myself have ignored the fact that some markers are not stone. Now I'm moved to make a confederate stone with a rusty cross.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

They are awesome!!! Love D Kayed and Rusty. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awesome tombstones! Make sure you light them up on Halloween night, you want people to see them!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wow. Those are some great looking 'stones! I really like the D Kayed one. Guess I now have a use for those extra skeleton parts, other than just tossing 'em out on the ground.

Excellent work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Recycled skellie looks very happy in his new position


----------

